# Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?



## Wulfsbarsch (22. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wie befestigt ihr die Persenning am Boot, wenn das Boot im Wasser liegt? Meine Persenning hat Ösen, durch die ein Planenseil (ummanteltes Stahlseil) eingezogen ist. Auf dem Trailer kann ich das mit Kraft festziehen und die Persenning zusätzlich mit Expanderseilen am Trailer befestigen. Aber bei im Wasser liegenden Boot?

Wie zieht ihr eure Plane fest, damit sie am Steg bei Wind nicht wegfliegt? Das Planenseil allein ist zu steif, so dass die Persenning nicht eng genug am Rumpf anliegt. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für jeden Tipp!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Du scheinst eine typische, stabile Transportpersenning zu haben.

Wenn du diese weiter nutzen möchtest am Liegeplatz, würde ich das Stahlseil gegen einen Tampen aus Polyester tauschen. Das kannst duSpannen und an Bug und Heckösen oder Motor anschlagen.


----------



## Lommel (22. April 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Ja das Problem kenne ich gut. Mir selbst ist die persenning schon zweimal vom Boot gefegt worden. Gelöst habe ich es jetzt so, das ich vier fender über der persenning an den klampen angeknotet habe und das vordere Seil an den karabinerhaken.
Sieht jetzt so aus:




Das beste und geilste ist natürlich, Mann lässt sich eine persenning schneidern, die Mann dann mit druckknöpfen befestigen kann. Kostet aber auch entsprechend, ich spare da gerade drauf.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (22. April 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Danke euch beiden!

Genau, es ist die Transportpersenning. Die habe ich mir selbst gemacht, und ich weiß auch, dass die Lösung nicht ideal ist, weil die LKW-Plane nicht atmungsaktiv ist. Werde mal den Tausch von Stahlseil durch Polyestertampen ausprobieren und schauen, wie das klappt.

Mir wurde die Adresse eines Segelmachers hier am Edersee gegeben, der mir eine Hafenpersenning mit Spriegeln machen kann. Habe es aber noch nicht gewagt, nach dem ungefähren Preis zu fragen. Ich vermute, dass es bei meinem Aluboot (4m lang, 1,60m breit) bestimmt deutlich mehr als 500,-€ kostet...


----------



## gründler (23. April 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Ich hab Ösen gestanzt und da hängen Pflastersteine(Löcher durch gebohrt) am Seil dran die kurz über grund schweben,seitdem kein weg wehen mehr gehabt.

#h


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Hallo zusammen,

 heute will ich noch schnell berichten, wie ich das Problem gelöst habe:

 Als Erstes habe ich, wie von Testudo empfohlen, das Stahlseil an der Plane durch eines aus Polyester getauscht. Das Festziehen des Seiles ging damit schon besser, war aber immer noch ein Krampf, insbesondere bei Wind. Das nächste Problem war dann, dass sich große Wassersäcke gebildet hatten, die auch irgendwann nachgaben und jedes Mal zig Liter Wasser aus dem Boot zu schippen waren. Habe dann vorne eine Kiste auf die Sitzbank gestellt und hinten die Plane durch den Angelstuhl gestützt, das hat aber bei stärkerem Regen auch nichts geholfen.

 Ich habe dann schließlich  in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir von einem Segelmacher eine atmungsaktive Persenning machen lassen. Die Persenning, die nun perfekt passt, wird von drei Spriegeln gestützt, so dass es unmöglich ist, dass sich irgendwo weiterhin Wassersäcke bilden können. Dies ist nun die perfekte Lösung, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.

 Ich muss zugeben, dass sich das nicht jeder leisten kann oder will (fast 600,- €). Denjenigen, die das Geld investieren wollen, kann ich diese Lösung aber nur empfehlen...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden!
> 
> Genau, es ist die Transportpersenning. Die habe ich mir selbst gemacht, und ich weiß auch, dass die Lösung nicht ideal ist, weil die LKW-Plane nicht atmungsaktiv ist. Werde mal den Tausch von Stahlseil durch Polyestertampen ausprobieren und schauen, wie das klappt.
> 
> Mir wurde die Adresse eines Segelmachers hier am Edersee gegeben, der mir eine Hafenpersenning mit Spriegeln machen kann. Habe es aber noch nicht gewagt, nach dem ungefähren Preis zu fragen. Ich vermute, dass es bei meinem Aluboot (4m lang, 1,60m breit) bestimmt deutlich mehr als 500,-€ kostet...



Wozu ein Aluboot mit einer Persenning abdecken? Was soll das Wasser für einen Schaden anrichten?


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich verstehe deine Frage nicht. Wer hat denn hier von einem Schaden gesprochen, der vermieden werden soll? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass du doch gar nicht weißt, was sich noch alles in dem Boot befindet...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich verstehe deine Frage nicht. Wer hat denn hier von einem Schaden gesprochen, der vermieden werden soll? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass du doch gar nicht weißt, was sich noch alles in dem Boot befindet...



Naja Wertsachen mit einer Persenning schützen unmöglich und alles andere wird doch beim Angeln auch nass und trocknet wieder, verhindert man dann nicht das schnelle Abtrocknen noch eher mit einer Persenning?
Ich selbst habe über dem Steuerstand eine, weil dort die Kabel vom Echo liegen aber ansonsten keine Persenning...


----------



## gründler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Moin

8 Pflastersteine (Löcher rein gebohrt) hängen bei mir in 1m Wassertiefe rund ums Boot und ziehen die P. immer stramm.

#h


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Ist auch ne Lösung...

Wie gesagt: Es kommt immer darauf an, was man investieren will und kann. Die Frage "Was braucht man wirklich?" mögen die Philosophen unter den Anglerb beantworten - am besten in einem neuen Thema.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*



> Wozu ein Aluboot mit einer Persenning abdecken? Was soll das Wasser für einen Schaden anrichten?




Naja Schaden der stellt sich mit der Zeit ein wenn die Ausstattung deines Bootes langsam aber sicher verwittert und wenn ich zum Angeln will dann hab ich keine Lust den letzten Wolkenbruch aus dem Boot zu schöpfen.




Guß Frank


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Naja Schaden der stellt sich mit der Zeit ein wenn die Ausstattung deines Bootes langsam aber sicher verwittert und wenn ich zum Angeln will dann hab ich keine Lust *den letzten Wolkenbruch aus dem Boot zu schöpfen*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lenzpumpe oder selbstlenzendes Boot...ersteres bei weitem doch billiger als die angesprochene Persenning...

Und jedes Aluboot fängt doch an zu verwittern, es bildet doch eine minimale eigene Schicht womit es sich quasi selbst schützt...

Oder liege ich da falsch, ich meine das Boot liegt doch auch im Wasser, klar mit Anstrich aber auch der ist doch nicht immer 100%ig...


----------



## Mike-B. (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Ich habe für mein Boot eine passgenaue Persenning aus LKW Plane zusammengeschweißt und die wird mit Tenax Verbindern an den Rumpf geknöpft. Das ist absolut wasserdicht, kann nicht weg geweht werden und schützt auch bei der Fahrt in den Urlaub auf dem Trailer alles was im Boot verstaut ist vor Regen und neugierigen Blicken.


----------



## Rosi (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Boot am Steg - wie befestigt ihr die Persenning?*

Bei uns gibt es keinen Steg, reiner Wasserliegeplatz mit Betonklotz und Kette. Ich habe ein Sicherungsseil quer unter dem Boot durchgezogen, welches verhindert, daß sich die Plane aufbauscht. Gleicher Schutz gilt für den Motor. Ein Seil rundrum und eins unten durch. Hält seit vielen Jahren.


----------

